# Wood in Castle Creek



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Ran this on Saturday; in addition to those two longs, there is one in the crux rapid, where the general line is in the river-left slot, just below the water. It's not very visible from above, and you could run the rapid clean, but if your bow subs out or if you're not carrying enough speed, you can be in trouble. Look before you leap.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, there's always wood in Castle and it's always moving. Good to always be heads up in there.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

I found that hidden log in the left-hand slot. Luckily it grabbed my paddle and not my boat or my head, but it was still an exciting 15 seconds. I would recommend taking one of the less obvious center lines in that rapid.


----------

